
I think I have built a video player for cats and it works - MadRabbit
http://nikolay.rocks/2015-07-13-meet-the-meowtv-app
======
gus_massa
[Serious question] Can the cat select the next video? When the video finish,
the app can select 3 new videos and the cat can press one of them. (Or after a
few seconds, autoplay the next video.) Perhaps the cat prefer to see fishes,
or birds, or other cats. Maybe a repeat option.

You may sell this also to small kids' parents, but I guess they would be angry
if the system select a nsfw video.

~~~
MadRabbit
that is a brilliant idea, thanks!

------
joshstrange
I can't decide if this is evil for enslaving another species to TV or genius
in that it's not like cats (or dogs) get much exercise inside alone anyways
and it keeps them occupied. I know of people turning on their TV when they're
gone for their dogs/cats but this is a step above that. If my dog didn't react
agitated to other dogs and/or have a tendency to jump up I'd think of looping
dog videos on Plex. I wonder if regular TV and or "dog" TV would keep him from
getting into things he shouldn't while I'm gone...

